# Continuous flow system



## Phillytaper1955 (Aug 31, 2018)

Anybody run the Ames continuous flow system?


----------



## killerjune (Jun 18, 2011)

i have buy one. is a good systeme but the hose is a nightmare. with the bazooka 15 /20min per roll with 4 wipers. the boxe are to small for boxing beads. the best thing is when you do the angle you never stop. the problem for me is i am the only operator and 35 000 feets per week. my body dosent like it. you safe only the time when you fill your tool is not big. you can make a calcul 100x 10 sec is 16 minutes. is super heavy to move and carefully in the winter.i have buy 2 hose and the max is 100 feets range with the controller, sometime when i do condo i have a problem with the hose length or signal with the controller when you are at the max hose distance and concrete wall . i have run the CFS for 2 years and now i have sell the CFS and i buy a old apple tech pump for fill my tool. nobody in my payroll a work alone. here in quebec the employer are expensive ( CCQ, RBQ .....) i make the same profit alone compare to 4 guys. the CFS is a toy. if you have two good operator and always big job like condo. is not to bad.


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

Phillytaper1955 said:


> Anybody run the Ames continuous flow system?



Yeah bought one in 2015? Works great, bazooka is fast, angle is fast, you cn use it to spray level 5. You can box with it. Hope you have at least a team of 3. Wouldn't reccomend for a team of less than 3.


----------

